# iPad pour école primaire



## Orwanne (7 Février 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je songe  à équiper l'école en iPad mini. Est il préférable a votre avis de prendre des 16 ou 32 gi?
Merci.


----------



## lineakd (7 Février 2015)

@Orwanne, n'étant pas instit... Mais je peux t'indiquer ce blog et tu peux aussi suivre son Twitter ainsi que celui des collègues. 
Je ne partirais pas sur un iPad mini qui est la copie de l'iPad de 2 ème génération. C'est un appareil qui est en fin de vie.


----------



## Orwanne (7 Février 2015)

En fin de vie ?! Gloups car je viens d'en acheter un !
Pas grave, je ferais avec...
Je vais voir ton lien. Merci de ta participation a mes posts !


----------



## maestro22 (10 Février 2015)

Bonjour, pour répondre à ta question d'un ipad mini (3ième génération, je suppose), dans une école primaire, je peux dire qu'après 7 mois d'essaie avec un ipad 4 16go en cours et une coque clavier, ça n'ira pas. D'abord parce que comme dit plus haut c'est un appareil mal positionné dans la gamme des ipad et surtout, car un ipad mini et trop petit (avis personnel) (déjà je trouve l'ipad de 9,7" juste (j'ai pourtant une bonne vue)). De plus, et c'est un avis personnel, des enfants en primaire n'en auront pas l'utilité. Je dit cela en connaissance de cause, car étant en seconde générale je ne m'en sers que d'en les matières nécessitants beaucoup d'organisation dans les chapitres (français, espagnol, histoire-géographie...), et de ce que je me souviens de l'école primaire il n'y avait pas autant que cela en écrit. Je veux bien voir l'aspect ludique et pratique pour l'apprentissage des enfants et à ce moment la je conseille un ipad air (1 ou 2) 16go (car suffisant s’il n'y a pas de photos, vidéos, ou gros jeux, comme ici avec des enfants (d’ailleurs il faut prendre en compte les risques qu’il y a à mettre un appareil aussi cher dans les mains d’un primaire) . Voilà ce que je pense et bon courage pour le choix.


----------



## Orwanne (11 Février 2015)

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------

